# track cleaning with Mr. Clean Magic Eraser



## piperman (Jan 17, 2015)

Has anybody used Mr. Clean Magic Eraser to clean tracks?
If so does it leave a residue that would cause a problem?
Regards
Piperman


----------



## gator do 65 (Jan 27, 2014)

They work awesome, just be careful around rail joints that could snag it!


----------



## highvoltage (Apr 6, 2014)

It's basically melamine foam, which acts like an extremely fine abrasive.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Melamine_foam


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

I find the good old Peco track rubber works pretty well.

http://www.peco-uk.com/product.asp?...&strPageHistory=search&numSearchStartRecord=1

Rubbing Alcolhol is also good for a non abrasive clean.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Track cleaner.*

LPS-1, a grease less, electrically conductive, silicone spray, does an excellent job. The thin residue it leaves actually helps, as it conducts electricity and helps prevent oxidization.The result is smoother running for a longer period between cleanings.
Available at grainger.com. Note: use only LPS-1, NOT LPS-2 or LPS-3. The last two will not work on track.

Traction Fan


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Re: Magic Eraser ...



highvoltage said:


> It's basically melamine foam, which acts like an extremely fine abrasive.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Melamine_foam


Cool! I did not know that. Thanks for the revelation!


----------



## piperman (Jan 17, 2015)

I used Mr. Clean Magic Eraser and it cleaned well but it hooked on any rail join or nail head etc. and left a trail of little white bits of eraser as you went along. Won't be using it again.
Piperman


----------

